# Project books/works Augustine



## Mayflower (Aug 6, 2005)

Does anyone knows the link of that new project where new books from Augustine have been transelated from latin into english ? I though that a few years ago someone on the baord here has this link.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 6, 2005)

http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/jod/augustine.html ?


----------



## JohnV (Aug 6, 2005)

Or:

http://www.ccel.org


----------



## DTK (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Does anyone knows the link of that new project where new books from Augustine have been transelated from latin into english ? I though that a few years ago someone on the baord here has this link.


New City Press is in the process of producing a complete translation of all of Augustine's works. For instance, _De Unitate Ecclesiae_ has never been translated into English and published complete. New City Press has the translation of this work slated for spring 2006.

The only new works from Augustine that they have is a volume of newly discovered sermons, and that volume has been translated and published. It is John E. Rotelle, O.S.A., ed., _The Works of Saint Augustine, Newly Discovered Sermons_, Part 3, Vol. 11, trans. Edmund Hill, O.P., (Hyde Park: New City Press, 1997). This volume (you have to look carefully) is included with other volumes on their web site...
http://www.newcitypress.com/productslist.aspx?CategoryID=1&selection=0

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## DTK (Aug 6, 2005)

I neglected to post it previously, but here's the latest publication schedule from New City Press on their new translation of the complete works of Augustine...

The Works of Saint Augustine
A Translation for the 21st Century

Plan of Publication
(all dates are tentative)

Part I-Books

Autobiographical Works

1. Confessions	(Published)

2. Revisions

Philosophical-Dogmatic Works


3.	Dialectic
Grammar
Rhetoric
Answer to the Skeptics
The Happy Life
Order
Soliloquies
The Immortality of the Soul

3.	The Magnitude of the Soul
Free Will
Music
The Teacher

5. The Trinity	(Published)

6. The City of God, I Fall 2006

7. The City of God, II Fall 2006

8. Christian Belief
True Religion
The Advantage of Believing
Faith and the Creed
Enchiridion on Faith, Hope, and Charity
Faith and Works
Faith in the Unseen
The Divination of Demons

Pastoral Works


9. Marriage and Virginity	(Published)
The Excellence of Marriage
Holy Virginity
The Excellence of Widowhood
Adulterous Marriages
Continence
Marriage and Desire (Book I)


10.	Lying
Against Lying
The Work of Monks

The Care to Be Taken of the Dead
The Christian Combat
The Instruction of Beginners
The Advantage of Fasting
Patience

Exegetical Works

11. Teaching Christianity	(Published)


12.	Miscellany of Eighty-three Questions
Miscellany of Questions in Response to Simplicianus
Eight Questions of Dulcitius

13. On Genesis	(Published)
A Refutation of the Manicheans
Unfinished Literal Commentary on Genesis
The Literal Meaning of Genesis


14.	Observations on the Heptateuch
Questions on the Heptateuch
Eight Questions of the Old Testament
Notes on Job

14.	Agreement among the Evangelists
Questions on the Gospels
Seventeen Questions on Matthew

16. The Lord´s Sermon
on the Mount	October 2007


17.	Mirror: "œWho does not know."
Commentary on the Letter to the Galatians
Commentary on Some Statements in the Letter to the Romans
Unfinished Commentary on the Letter to the Romans

Polemical Works

18. Arianism and Other Heresies	(Published)
Answer to an Arian Sermon
Heresies
Answer to the Enemy of the Law and the Prophets
To Orosius in Refutation of the Priscillianists and Origenists
Answer to Maximinus
Debate with Maximinus


19.	The Catholic Way of Life and the Manichean Way of Life
Answer to Fortunatus, a Manichean
Answer to Felix, a Manichean
Answer to Adimatus, a Disciple of Mani
Answer to Secundinus
Answer to the Letter of Mani known as "œThe Foundation"
The Nature of the Good
The Two Souls

19.	Answer to Faustus, a Manichean
Proceedings with Felix the Manichean

21. Donatist Writings, I	April 2006
Psalm against the Donatist Party
Baptism
A Letter to Catholics on the Donatist Sect, or: The Unity of the Church
Answer to the Letter of Parmenian
Answer to the Writings of Petilian

22. Donatist Writings, II	November 2006
Answer to Cresconius
Answer to Gaudentius, a Donatist Bishop
The One Baptism in Answer to Petilian
Summary of the Conference with the Donatist
To the Donatists after the Conference

23. Answer to the Pelagians, I	(Published)
The Punishment and Forgiveness of Sins and the Baptism of Infants
The Spirit and the Letter
Nature and Grace
The Perfection of Human Righteousness
The Ecclesiastical Trial of Pelagius
The Grace of Christ and Original Sin
The Nature and Origin of the Soul

24. Answer to the Pelagians, II	(Published)
Marriage and Desire
Answer to the Two Letters of the Pelagians
Answer to Julian

25. Answer to the Pelagians, III	(Published)
Unfinished Work in Answer to Julian

26. Answer to the Pelagians, IV	(Published)
Rebuke and Grace
Grace and Free Choice
The Predestination of the Saints
The Gift of Perseverance

Part II-Letters

1. Letters 1-99	(Published)
2. Letters 100-155	(Published)
3. Letters 156-210 (Publ.)
4. Letters 211-270	June 2005

Part III-Homilies

1. Sermons 1-19	(Published)
2. Sermons 20-50	(Published)
3. Sermons 51-94	(Published)
4. Sermons 94A-150	(Published)
5. Sermons 151-183	(Published)
6. Sermons 184-229W	(Published)
7. Sermons 230-272B	(Published)
8. Sermons 273-306D	(Published)
9. Sermons 307-340A	(Published)
10. Sermons 341-400	(Published)
11. New Sermons	(Published)
12. Homilies on the Gospel of John	Nov. 2005
13. Homilies on the Gospel of John	June 2006

14. Homilies on the First Letter of John	October 2007
15. Expositions of the Psalms 1-32	(Published)
16. Expositions of the Psalms 33-50	(Published)
17. Expositions of the Psalms 51-72	(Published)
18. Expositions of the Psalms 73-98	(Published)
19. Expositions of the Psalms 99-120	(Published)
19. Expositions of the Psalms 121-150	November 2004



For information contact:

Gary Brandl
New City Press
202 Cardinal Rd.
Hyde Park, NY 12538
1-800-462-5980; fax (845) 229-0351
[email protected]

DTK


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you guys!


----------

